# Intrinsic Skyline



## gertvanjoe (17/1/16)

So I was walking around in Parys just mining my own business and doing celeb spotting ( not because I wanted but I nearly walked the poor Afrikaans singer out the door ) ( well SO's mother been wanting to go walk around there for quite some time now ) so here pops out a vape shop ( told them to join the vendors here ) and I had a chat with the guy . Suggested I try the juice he is currently vaping and out came my Kui to test some Intrinsic Skyline . Man, nom nom nom is an understatement . By the looks of google it's international but would definitely like to see it around here somewhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> So I was walking around in Parys just mining my own business and doing celeb spotting ( not because I wanted but I nearly walked the poor Afrikaans singer out the door ) ( well SO's mother been wanting to go walk around there for quite some time now ) so here pops out a vape shop ( told them to join the vendors here ) and I had a chat with the guy . Suggested I try the juice he is currently vaping and out came my Kui to test some Intrinsic Skyline . Man, nom nom nom is an understatement . By the looks of google it's international but would definitely like to see it around here somewhere


I got mine from www.eciggies.co.za. Lemony with rasberrry if I remember correctly. Flavour not in your face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

